# stocking flatts/blues



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

i went fishing today and i had plenty of time to think cause i did'nt even get a bite.ODOW stocks plenty of fish each year(according to their yearly fishing season preveiw newsletter)why not stock something besides channels.Ive heard their stocking blues on the ohio river here and there but why not step it up?Cat fishermen buy alot of licences every year.they have tried and tried again with muskie,saugeye and walleye without any solid results.cats are a hearty fish that seem to make it about anywhere.Besides what other freshwater fish can possibly reach 50?-75?-100lbs?


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

They do *RE-stock * Channel Cats over & over again in alot of our inland lakes.

*OPINION:* My opinion is that alot of our mud bottom lakes have little to no spawning stucture for them and the Shovels.

!% ????????


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

that and bigshovel heads and blues get expensive to stock and they cost alot more dollor per pound.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They have to spend the limited amount of money they have to work with on things that will make the most people happy. Blues and flatheads are far down that list. Plus, flatheads are not as easily reared in hatcherys.


> they have tried and tried again with muskie,saugeye and walleye without any solid results


What? Where do you think the muskies, saugeyes, and walleyes in the inland lakes and rivers come from? They seem to be doing quite well.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

need to put a stop to comerical fishing in the ohio river. it is not regulated at all. i an,t going to say no names.


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

walleye and saugeye stocking programs have failed in many ohio waters according to the wildlife office themselves.Thats why they have stopped stocking them on many waters.An officer told me that they only put flatts in these lakes once back in the 60s and they have found a way to suvive.Dont get me wrong ive caught a few saugeyes myself and i certainly wasnt complaining about it.A freind of mine is a tournament muskie fisherman and considers it a good year if he catches a few quality fish.DO muskies spawn in our lakes?saugeye?walleye?The flatts did and they only had one chance to do it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

I think its silly to stock any fish at all if they dont even put reasonable limits on them.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> walleye and saugeye stocking programs have failed in many ohio waters according to the wildlife office themselves.Thats why they have stopped stocking them on many waters


could you tell us which waters they've quit stocking?walleyes historically,haven't reproduced well on their own in most waters due to lack of desirable habitat.that not exactly a news flash.it's been known for years.that's the reason for the developement of the saugeye program.and the saugeye program is far from a failure.more waters are stocked now,than ever,and contrary to what you say,the program is doing quite well.
from what i've seen and read,muskies seem to be doing quite well in most waters in which they are stocked also.
i would be interested in any written factual information you may have to support your claims.


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

traphunter said:


> I think its silly to stock any fish at all if they dont even put reasonable limits on them.


absolutly-positively-right!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

In order for any catfish to thrive and reproduce, conditions must be suitable. Catfish can live and grow in just about any waters, but in order to reproduce and sustain their population on their own, they need certain conditions. When ODNR spends the money to provide suitable habitat for catfish, they will eventually be able to stop re-stocking every other year. Do you think there would be any money saved in the long run?


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

2006 northeast ohio fishing prospects book. beach city lake- saugeye outlook,poor.Berlin muskie,fair,its the only inland impoundment where natural reproduction has been documented to any degree.Dale walbournwaleye-discontinued stocking,poor survival.springfield walleye-discontinued.turkeyfoot waleye discontinued,poor survival.tukeyfoot saugeye poor.These are their words not mine.Hey all im sayin is give the cat man a opportunty too


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

the waters you cited are only a very few compared to the total number of those actually stocked.as i mentioned,walleye stockings have mostly been discontinued over the past 20-30 years so it's old news.your list is very short and names one lake with poor outlook for saugeyes,a couple small lakes for walleye and one musky lake.those few reports could hardly be considered representative of conditions of "many ohio waters".and could hardly be considered a sign of failure.how many lakes in ohio hold these species?
i could post the whole list you got your figures from,and show many more positive predictions.
furthermore,those are merely outlooks for a single year,not an overall picture.saugeye stocking success varies from year to year,depending on survival of fry.it's the same for every lake in the state.poor spring conditions can affect survival rates in any lake,in any given year,which is not a sign of overall success.
catfishing is also pretty good overall,throughout the state also.


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

hey im not doin a book report on it-you asked for some facts i gave them to you.Some of the lakes are doin fine for saugeyes im sure.Im talking about the lakes i know as you are relating to the lakes you know.All im saying is stock some flatts.I wouldnt want anybodys preference of fish to stop being stocked.I respect all outdoorsmen.I do not hunt-I also want the hunter to be able to hunt.thats my theory.Cats are treated like junk fish by many fishermen.Iwish more attention would be paid to the wonderful fish they are.-Im holding my ground-flats stocked once in over 50 years-thousands of walleye,saugeye,muskie every year.The numbers dont lie.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

don't get excited 
you made a sort of blanket statement,and didn't refer to just lakes you knew in your previous posts.you then used only a couple lakes to make your point.i was just clearing things up.as for stocking flatheads......................ain't gonna happen.in fact you have several very good flathead waters(streams and lakes) within a reasonable distance.closer than i do.those lakes also provide good to excellent fishng for cats and other species.
flatheads are pretty much self sustaining,wheras eyes and muskies are not.hence they don't require supplemental stocking.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Kentucky has stocked a couple of lakes with blues so Ohio personnel are probably getting info on their success.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

misfit said:


> don't get excited
> you made a sort of blanket statement,and didn't refer to just lakes you knew in your previous posts.you then used only a couple lakes to make your point.i was just clearing things up.as for stocking flatheads......................ain't gonna happen.in fact you have several very good flathead waters(streams and lakes) within a reasonable distance.closer than i do.those lakes also provide good to excellent fishng for cats and other species.
> flatheads are pretty much self sustaining,wheras eyes and muskies are not.hence they don't require supplemental stocking.


I disaagree that flaatheads are self sustaining. They can survive and grow almost anywhere, but they need special areas to reproduce and therefore thrive. No catfish will reproduce on just a plain bottom or mud bottom lake. They need the appropriate cover.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

neocats,in most places where flatheads are found,they are indeed self sustaining. all fish need certain conditions for successful spawning.the reason flatheads are found where they are is they do have the habitat needed.at the same time,any system can only support X number of fish.therefore some waters will hold more than others.reread your first post and you'll see you basically said the same thing i said
now if the habitat is not there,or destroyed,then it stands to reason they would find it much harder to procreate.
certain regulations and limits would do as much as anything to improve the fishery.raising/stocking flatheads has not been successful in the past.


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

if we are simply talking about stocking fish that will spawn maybe we shouldnt be stocking saugeye,walleye(nimisila stocked 78,000 last year)or muskie.Remember ODOW admits that only one lake in ohio has measurable muskie spawning.
people catch many flatheads every year and they have only been stocked once 50 years ago.GIVE FLATHEADS A CHANCE!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Good grief, what the heck is your point? I'm guessing you can't seem to catch the numbers or size of flatheads you want, so you automatically blame it on the state. I guess your not alone, but it sure is a tired old song. You say yourself people catch many flatheads each year, so why does there need be more? Plain old common sense tells us that when you reach the very top of the food chain, the population will be far, far, less than the bottom. Flatheads are very self sustaining and do quite well in many waters. They are not easy to catch consistently, and if you want to catch more you need to spend more time studying their habits and fishing, instead trying to find an easy way.


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Good grief, what the heck is your point? I'm guessing you can't seem to catch the numbers or size of flatheads you want, so you automatically blame it on the state. I guess your not alone, but it sure is a tired old song. You say yourself people catch many flatheads each year, so why does there need be more? Plain old common sense tells us that when you reach the very top of the food chain, the population will be far, far, less than the bottom. Flatheads are very self sustaining and do quite well in many waters. They are not easy to catch consistently, and if you want to catch more you need to spend more time studying their habits and fishing, instead trying to find an easy way.


my point is it would be nice to see the state stock some flatheads.Of course i want to catch more flatheads.No i know im not alone.Why is it a tired old song?Why does there need to be more flatheads?Why does the state need to stock any fish then-people catch alot of fish each year.Flatheads are self sustaining?Yea, under certain conditions.I have read every book-watched every show-picked up any info i can,and will continue to do so.An easy way-----no im just tryin to catch a couple of fish.I started this thread half heartedly expecting a couple of guys to maybe want to see some big cats in more than just a couple of lakes like i do.Instead im catchin flack for wantin to catch some fish.Is there some code i dont know about?-do you guys work for the state?THOUSANDS OF OTHER SPECIES EVERY YEAR-----FLATS-ONCE IN 50 YEARS!STILL HOLDIN MY GROUND!!!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Plain old common sense tells us that when you reach the very top of the food chain, the population will be far, far, less than the bottom.


M.Magis hit the nail on the head. This is the reason the DNR doesn't stock Flatheads. Flatheads are TOP level predators, which prefer live bait. There was an article in In-Fisherman a couple issues back, it entailed the massive problem some southern states are having with stocked and illegally introduced Flatheads. The article mentioned the massive decline of Bream in some rivers, along with something like a 35&#37; reduction in shad populations. All of which was attributed to the abundance of Mr. Flathead. And get this, the situation was getting so bad that some states legalized electroshocking so that the public could have a better tool to fight the problem! 

When stocking ANY species you need to evaluate it's effect on Native/previously introduced species. An abundance of one (introduced) species likely reasults in the decline of another, or worse.

Yes the DNR does stock alot of fish into our rivers,lakes,streams. But 95% of those fish reside in the middle of the food chain, the only execption is Musky....And how many body's of water are Musky stocked into???? Not many! (compared to S-eye, Channels etc..) 

The introduction/sustainment of top level predators must be done with extreme caution, as a wrong decision could wreak havoc on the food chain, and potentially destroy a once thriving fishery


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree with that.I read the same article.I dont know enough about wether or not flatts would help or hurt our lakes to make a call on that but I do know clendenning is one of the best lakes in the state and plenty of flatts are caught there.Peidmont has em and there rated one of the best if not the best fishery in the state.I understand not all lakes have the size and conditions of these 2 lakes but why not stock some of the lakes for us catfishermen.In-fisherman has also stated that introducing flatheads has helped many lakes who's panfish populations growth has been stunted.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

One more time, flatheads are self sustaining where habitat allows. Most inland lakes and rivers have at least some flatheads. What makes you think that stocking more will allow them to survive better than they already are? If they didn't do well the first time, they aren't likely to do well this time. And again, rearing and raising flatheads is extremely difficult and expensive. It just makes absolutley no sense.


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> One more time, flatheads are self sustaining where habitat allows. Most inland lakes and rivers have at least some flatheads. What makes you think that stocking more will allow them to survive better than they already are? If they didn't do well the first time, they aren't likely to do well this time. And again, rearing and raising flatheads is extremely difficult and expensive. It just makes absolutley no sense.


i disagree that MOST inland lakes and rivers have at least some flatheads.Maybe in your area-ohios a big state.They didnt do well the first time?What do you mean?They were stocked once-50 years ago.Do you think if saugeyes were stocked once 50 years ago u would still be catching them today?Catfish are the heartiest of all fish.Nature needs its"top of the food chain predators"We have seen over and over again what happens when they are absent.As far as cost-i dont know-what does a flat fingerling cost as opposed to a muskie?Raising flatts is difficult.I dont think so-cats have made it in places other fish could never consider living. Still representing my client-------------THE FLATHEAD


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> FLATS-ONCE IN 50 YEARS!STILL HOLDIN MY GROUND!!!!!


First I would like an example of when Ohio stocked flathead. I have talked to many fisheries managers and none have heard of flathead being stocked--ever.
One hatchery manager attempted to hatch flathead in the 1960's at a hatchery and the project was such a failure for several reasons that he only made one attempt. The failure was cost to produce fish vs $$ derived from fishermen targetting flathead.




> I disaagree that flaatheads are self sustaining.


Neo
If flathead are not self sustaining how am I able to catch them? There are no limits and no state help to stock fish. Obviously waters that have suitable habitat sustains populations of self sustaining flathead.

Flathead are top predators and as such require vast amounts and variety of forage fish as well as suitable spawning and wintering areas.



> I have read every book-watched every show-picked up any info i can,and will continue to do so


Joad
Did you read Texas studies about flathead catfish?
Did you see Texas impose size limits on flathead catfish?
Did you read about TWPD hathery studies showing trouble raising flathead?
Did you follow subsequent studies that led to the repeal of the size limits?
The repeal was due to the fact that fishing had little impact on flathead populations. Habitat was the single controlling cause for flathead and stocked flathead did not significantly increase opportunities to catch flathead catfish.

Missouri now has a more successful hatchery program for flathead than Texas. It will be a few years but it is my opinion it will only be sucessful in waters that have suitable forage and habitat for flathead.

No one is picking on you. If you had contacted Ohio DNR they would have told you the same things we are telling you.

Now I will tell you the good news.

Ohio has a very good population of flathead in waters where they are self sustaining.










The waters with flathead have had flathead in them historically and weren't stocked.










Where there is suitable habitat and forage flathead thrive.












> They are not easy to catch consistently, and if you want to catch more you need to spend more time studying their habits and fishing,












Catching flathead is tough. It takes a lot of patience and determination. If your fishing waters do not have a good population of flathead you must go to where they are and learn to catch them there.

Stocking flathead makes about as much sense as stocking trout. If the waters cannot sustain the population they will not grow and thrive.


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

No i havent read all the books you have read nor have you read all the books i have read.I know they are difficult to catch- i catch them.Ive got pictures to but my pic isnt of 3 carcasses its of one 35lber goin back in the drink to fight again. My client is innocent!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

joadb, you may as well quit now. Your only making yourself look even more foolish. We tried to explin this rationally, but you can't seem to comprehend anything we're saying. Now your implying you may know something that Katfish doesn't.  And, to top it off, you even implied that we don't release every fish we catch. You keep that picture you have close by, as it seems you may not see another flathead for a while. They're just too hard to catch.


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> joadb, you may as well quit now. Your only making yourself look even more foolish. We tried to explin this rationally, but you can't seem to comprehend anything we're saying. Now your implying you may know something that Katfish doesn't.  And, to top it off, you even implied that we don't release every fish we catch. You keep that picture you have close by, as it seems you may not see another flathead for a while. They're just too hard to catch.


Hey,just think-next time you catch one of them trophies and take it back to the bait shop to prove your triumph over the beast,you might have me to thank for turning it loose the year before.Keep the little ones-leave the breeders in the lake.But i'll keep practicin and keep workin at it and maybe-just maybe i'll be like u someday.the verdict?----------------------innocent-set em free!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I can have a more intelligent conversation with my dog.  Where in the world did you get the idea we take fish back to a bait shop? In case you can't see, every picture is taken where the fish were caught, and released. I seriously doubt we have you to thank for anything. If you could catch flatheads, you wouldn't be whining that you can't.


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

Maybe its just me but the pic under Katfish's name and the fist pic on his post show 6(total)not so lively lookin corpses layin in the dirt.Maybe you should go talk to your dog-he'll sit there like a good boy and agree with every thing you have to say.lol-lwaaaaaaaaayol


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Joadb- I completely agree that the ODNR could do a better job, and has the resources to improve the BIG cat fishery. Even if stocking would not be effective or would be too costly, the ODNR could do more to enhance the flathead fisheries here in Ohio. Habitat improvement and enforcement would both be beneficial. Flatheads are NOT at the top of the food chain, the guys with the stringers or worse (nets) are at the top.

"Stocking flathead makes about as much sense as stocking trout. If the waters cannot sustain the population they will not grow and thrive."

That really hits the nail right on the head! The ODNR spends a great deal of OUR resources on put and take fish (Channel cats, trout, and saugeye). By stocking these species, the ODNR caters to fishermen that want a quick and easy meal. Some individuals in Ohio are interested in catching BIG fish rather than just eating them. I think that this segment of fishermen are WAY under represented in the manner in which the ODNR allocates project funding. That is, these individuals contribute more money to funding the ODNR than is being used in their best interest. I would love to see some statistics! Fishermen by species vrs money spent by ODNR by species.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Magis & Katfish,

I bet you guys are hotter than I am at this guy, espically for implying that you guys don't release your fish. I got thinking, this guy has to be :T . Anyone that know you guys know you allways C-P-R. 



joadb,

If your not :T , you might want to take a look @ Katfish's website. It's not hard to find, it's the one w/ video's of 60# Flatheads being released.  And as far as bragging about your 35# Flats to Magis or Katfish, that's like challenging Doyle Brunson to a game of Texas Hold'em........ Your going to end up looking bad.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i sent you a pm,but i will address the issue here also.i was done with this thread till you started with the nonsense.
one lesson you need to learn,is DO NOT make accusations/insinuations that are unfounded,and you have absolutely no proof of.you have stepped over the line by your statements.katfish and m.magis are two of the best flathead fishermen you'll ever see.they also are very serious about releasing EVERY fish they catch ALIVE,and they do everything possible to achieve that goal.between the two of them,they have most likely caught more larger flatheads than you'll ever see in your lifetime.that is a result of their putting in hundreds/thousands of hours the fish,studying,fishing for and releasing them.
i can assure you those "corpses" you refer to were(as are all fish they catch)released alive and well,and were never taken from the exact spot where they were caught.not that we need to defend ourselves against someone who doesn't have a clue what he's talking about,but i personally take exception to people who makes false claims/assumptions 
i just happen to be in one of those pics,as well as others taken at various times,so unlike you,i know the "facts".
if you had a different attitude,you may have had the opportunity to be in some of those pics also,as well as fishing with and learning from some of the best,most knowledgable flathead fishermen i've known.they are well known for taking time to invite others along and sharing their passion.but after the attitude you've shown here,i doubt seriously they would want to invite you to a bait catching session.i know i wouldn't.


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

Im sure all you guys are fine fishermen.Take a good look back at the thread -look who started slingin mud first.What its ok to give but not to receive.Think about it all i was saying was it would be cool to see some big cats stocked.Boy!thats some real offensive stuff.Re-read the thread with an open mind.I wasnt trying to upset any one i want to see the state stock some big cats.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you need to go back and read what you posted in post#26,28,30.
nobody was slinging anything.they were simply trying explain the facts to you.something which you apparently have no interest in hearing.
i read those posts more than once with an "open mind".you have shown nothing but narrow-mindedness by refusing to see the facts.and you were he one doing the slinging with your unfounded,derogatory statements in those three posts.that the only slinging i saw.and you were/are wrong.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been catfishing for 3 or 4 years now. I used to be the regualr bass, crappie guy, but I switched over to cats. I find the challenge to be a tall order and an exciting one. (not saying bass or crappie are not.)

This may sound odd, but to me I don't think I would be into cattin' as much if I was able to go and catch multiple 30, 40, 50 # fish everytime I went. Yes, that sounds goofy, but I guess I have this love, respect, whatever you want to call it for the challenge of brining in one of these trophies, taking a pic, then releasing it. If it wasn't such a challenge I think I'd loose intrest in it.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Robby

I was hopin u would chim in, TY!!

Heres a link for when they stocked Mosquito Lake with Yellows for I heard about it when they did it then.


http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cach...ke+stocked+flatheads&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us

Robby, in your opinion what do u think would improve the Lake spawning habitate plz??

Always needing to learn more, TY


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> Robby, in your opinion what do u think would improve the Lake spawning habitate plz??


A hurricane 
I guess I better explain. If you look at where you catch flathead you will see a wide variety of habitat. Submerged timber, mud, sand, rocks. All these components are important to flathead at one stage of their lives.

Survival of fry is dependent on how muddy water is and how much other forage fish there are. Predation on small flathead is severe.

Adolescent flathead need rock structure to grow (eating crawdads) until they are large enough to become fish hunting machines.

A large forage base is important to reduce predation of young flathead, including canabalism, and to support mature flatheads food intake.

Submerged timber provides home resting areas, secure spawning sites, refuge for immature flathead from predators, and hunting sites for mature flathead.

Deep water can provide some comfort for flathead in winter time to escape colder water while they are dormant. Muddy water during the winter dormancy can cause infections in the gills and many flathead winter over sand bottoms.

The survival of 2 inch fingerlings was probably pretty low but it seems the flathead had sufficient habitat to gain a foothold and sustain themselves.

MCWD attempted to enhance flathead spawning at Clendenning lake by placing barrels for them to spawn. ODNR made several arrests of individuals who were snagging fish from these barrels in years after they placed them in the lake.

Most of the submerged timber in Piedmont lake has rotted away. Many males caught in spring show nasty scratches on their heads. These are where they dig spawning sites in banks and get the scratches as they encounter rocks.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i think i understand what joadb is trying to say, and i agree stocking some flatties would be nice IF they have the right situations in which they can thrive. it WOULD be pointless to stock them into a lake that couldnt support them and provide ample areas for spawning !!! however how could that be any more of a waste then stocking saugeyes into a dried up mud puddle like beach city resevoir, there are deeper mud puddles then that "resevoir". i think EVERYONE needs to take a deep breath and re-evaluate the post and see both sides of what has been said. Katfish is undoubtedly one of the best flathead fishermen in the country and to question ANYTHING he says is REDICULOUS !!! as with many posts on here, tempers flared things were said that shouldnt have been said and the post should be CLOSED !! the mods dont hesitate to close other posts that have gotten out of hand but in this case the post has been allowed to rage on way too long, just my opinion !!! this post is going nowhere fast, insults are being tossed around and the next thing you know someone will get banned !!


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

interesting thread-wish i was fishing but this will do 4 now.I never claimed to know it all-but i know a little,and maybe them fish were turned back to the lake-to me when they are layin in the dirt or a parking lot they look like kept fish.The wildlife office imposed new laws on flats last year and they did it for a reason-meat hunters.Hope every ones followin the rules.Check out baitkillers link-once 1966-to me thats amazing that they still thrive.Why not giv'em alittle more help.Is that wrong?Dont get me wrong 1 large flat can feed a hungry family 4 weeks and im all 4 it - im against trophy fishing.We can learn from the muskie community-they have a limited resource and they protect it wisely.Stock some flatts-think about when u was a kid ,before we were all "experts"-how nice would it have been to tie into a 20lb flattie.We should protect this incredible native fish!Stock a few too!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the reason ohio wont stock flatheads is that they are too difficult to raise in a hachery. they wont respond to commercial feeds so it would be to expensive. what we need is actual regulations thats it


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> Are you guys making brush piles in the winter when the waters low?That might be--------cheating?


Joad
If someone were putting brushpiles into lakes wouldn't the benefit to flathead and other fish also benefit the other fishermen?

Maybe you missed the part of DNR articles where volunteers helped ODNR place fish attractors.



> OPINION: My opinion is that alot of our mud bottom lakes have little to no spawning stucture for them and the Shovels.





> In order for any catfish to thrive and reproduce, conditions must be suitable. Catfish can live and grow in just about any waters, but in order to reproduce and sustain their population on their own, they need certain conditions. When ODNR spends the money to provide suitable habitat for catfish,





> I disaagree that flaatheads are self sustaining. They can survive and grow almost anywhere, but they need special areas to reproduce and therefore thrive. No catfish will reproduce on just a plain bottom or mud bottom lake. They need the appropriate cover.





> now if the habitat is not there,or destroyed,then it stands to reason they would find it much harder to procreate.





> Flatheads are self sustaining?Yea, under certain conditions.





> One more time, flatheads are self sustaining where habitat allows.


If you know old catmen then they will tell you I have always released big flathead for more than 20 years. I have also helped most learn more about catfish. 

Mostly people are happy when I try to help them catch more flathead.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Robby

Thanks for your reply....u da man.

This is one great thread and it looks like everyone just wants more :B !!  

Regarding Ohio raisin fingerlings.......they could just buy them from those that can  But I agree with what everyone states that there is little sense in doing so without proper spawning areas, etc., etc.

"Still Learnin Till the day I die"


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

this is joadb-over and out-Ban me -i dont like a cheater anyway.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

your wish is my command.i don't like troublemakers either


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

misfit said:


> your wish is my command.i don't like troublemakers either


Awesome...lol


----------

